# LED light recommendations for tall plants



## Ernesto (May 13, 2020)

What LED light would you use for large slipper orchids to accommodate their large leaves or tall spikes? I’m growing my multiflorals and phrags very close to the lights at the moment, but I can see a situation in the future in which they’re too tall for their own good, not even counting their spikes once they start growing them. I’ve been looking at some of the LED panels or UFO-style LEDS that can produce lots of light and can be suspended from high above, but thought I’d ask here for what you all use/recommend.


----------



## Ray (May 13, 2020)

The key is to have the wattage necessary to give you sufficient intensity at distance.

For my money, it’s hard to beat the lamps sold by theorchidhobbyist.com. They are designed specifically for orchid growers, the seller designed them using PAR and spectrophotometer data, they are really well made, and they can be daisy-chained to keep wiring simplified.


----------



## MaxC (May 13, 2020)

I am using lights from the Orchid Hobbyist per Ray's recommendation. One thing I will say is that they seem to be doing the trick. I have two lights per shelf which is just above $40 each with shipping. I have one rack approximately 14" above my plants and one rack that is 13" to 20" (blooms <12" from light) above foliage depending on the plant size. I am still trying to tune in what distance I want because I have a mix of higher light tolerant phrags and then besseae, which enjoy a bit less light. If you are going to have large plants (18"+ height) with really large spikes (36"+) you may have to figure out a different option but there's only a handful that will get that tall. Lux and Foot Candles do not register the same way with LEDs which is why it is great Jeff of Orchid Hobbyist put PAR data on his website. I reached out to Jeff on Facebook and was quick to respond and ship. Definitely recommend the lights based on my experience so far.


----------



## CarlG (May 13, 2020)

You might want to consider a "finishing" area, as opposed to a growing area - the "finishing" area having more head space at the expense of somewhat less light.


----------



## Ernesto (May 14, 2020)

I’ve seen lots of praise for Jeff’s lights, and I think I just might go ahead and get some.

I’m thinking about devoting one of my 4 ft x 2 ft shelves to my taller orchids, with Jeff’s lights suspended on chains so that I can 1) adjust the height of the lights to be a certain distance above the foliage and 2) allow for room above the lights for inflorescences to go. What are y’all’s thoughts on this?


----------



## Ernesto (May 14, 2020)

CarlG said:


> You might want to consider a "finishing" area, as opposed to a growing area - the "finishing" area having more head space at the expense of somewhat less light.



I have a question about in-bud/in-spike plants— when they’re pushing out an inflorescence, is there a reserve of energy fueling this growth, such that less light in a finishing area is permissible?


----------



## Ray (May 14, 2020)

When I see a plant begin to spike, I take it as a sign it likes the conditions it's getting, so don't move it until the blossom is open - or as close to that as I can safely reach.


----------



## southernbelle (May 15, 2020)

MaxC said:


> I am using lights from the Orchid Hobbyist per Ray's recommendation. One thing I will say is that they seem to be doing the trick. I have two lights per shelf which is just above $40 each with shipping. I have one rack approximately 14" above my plants and one rack that is 13" to 20" (blooms <12" from light) above foliage depending on the plant size. I am still trying to tune in what distance I want because I have a mix of higher light tolerant phrags and then besseae, which enjoy a bit less light. If you are going to have large plants (18"+ height) with really large spikes (36"+) you may have to figure out a different option but there's only a handful that will get that tall. Lux and Foot Candles do not register the same way with LEDs which is why it is great Jeff of Orchid Hobbyist put PAR data on his website. I reached out to Jeff on Facebook and was quick to respond and ship. Definitely recommend the lights based on my experience so far.


My lights are from Orchids Ltd and none are closer than 24-30“ above leaf canopy so the tallest plant/spikes are not a problem. They are high intensity LEDs. I got 3 tube fixtures, but only need that for highest light catts. Paphs/phrags under a single tube, even at this height. I use caribiners to raise/lower. Easier than chains. 
.


----------



## Ernesto (May 15, 2020)

southernbelle said:


> My lights are from Orchids Ltd and none are closer than 24-30“ above leaf canopy so the tallest plant/spikes are not a problem. They are high intensity LEDs. I got 3 tube fixtures, but only need that for highest light catts. Paphs/phrags under a single tube, even at this height. I use caribiners to raise/lower. Easier than chains.
> . View attachment 20022



What is the name of the lights you’re using? I’ll check them out. Do you find your Cattleyas blooming reliably at that height? I have multifloral paphs and phrags that I worry about giving enough light to bloom.


----------



## Ernesto (May 15, 2020)

southernbelle said:


> My lights are from Orchids Ltd and none are closer than 24-30“ above leaf canopy so the tallest plant/spikes are not a problem. They are high intensity LEDs. I got 3 tube fixtures, but only need that for highest light catts. Paphs/phrags under a single tube, even at this height. I use caribiners to raise/lower. Easier than chains.
> . View attachment 20022



Also, love the idea of carabiners over chains. I’ll consider that.


----------



## southernbelle (May 16, 2020)

Ernieg96 said:


> What is the name of the lights you’re using? I’ll check them out. Do you find your Cattleyas blooming reliably at that height? I have multifloral paphs and phrags that I worry about giving enough light to bloom.


Aeon Lighting ALT. Specs below.


----------



## southernbelle (May 16, 2020)

Ernie, as far as catts blooming at that height, the only problem I have is keeping them from getting too much light in some cases as they get taller. As I said, only high light catts are under a 3 tube fixture at 300 PAR and it (top of fixture) is 15” from ceiling. Caribiner takes up is 6” and chains 9”. I could raise it about another 3” if needed, but that would put it at max height. The rest of the catts are under 2 tubes at 250 PAR, at same height.
Here is a closeup. The rest are some examples of catts blooming. When I moved them from windowsills to light room, they spiked in 3 weeks!!!. They had not bloomed in 4 yrs on windowsills. In
the last pic you can see the purple spots on the leaf of the duvaliana from a bit too much light. That’s below the 2 tube fixture. You will love these lights. Paphs and phrags under 1 tube as high as I can go. Oh, and these are all pretty young plants. Never been divided.


----------



## GoodDay (May 17, 2020)

Looks really good. I get to grow and try some cattleyas. Now to order some lighting. Thanks for the information.


----------



## southernbelle (May 17, 2020)

GoodDay said:


> Looks really good. I get to grow and try some cattleyas. Now to order some lighting. Thanks for the information.


What fun! You will be so excited when they spike. I know I was.


----------



## GoodDay (May 18, 2020)

Yes I agree. I enjoy growing paphs because lighting was easier to provide. Excited that led lighting has allowed for better success and less heat and cost. Wish me luck.


----------

